# Oracle and java updates



## teckk (Jan 22, 2013)

Oracle installs deceptive software with Java updates

http://www.zdnet.com/a-close-look-a...ware-with-java-updates-7000010038/?s_cid=e539

http://www.benedelman.org/news/012213-1.html


----------



## fonz (Jan 22, 2013)

The preferred Java implementation on FreeBSD is OpenJDK, see here. Java hasn't gotten any better (quite the opposite, rather) since Oracle came along to spoil it.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 22, 2013)

Just like pretty much everything else Oracle touches. MySQL, Solaris...


----------



## abhay4589 (Jan 22, 2013)

There are somethings I can never understand 


> Just like pretty much everything else Oracle touches. MySQL, Solaris...



Just one question for Oracle: Why?
It doesn't cost you anything to keep it opensource especially Solaris.


----------



## fonz (Jan 22, 2013)

abhay4589 said:
			
		

> Just one question for Oracle: Why?


Simple: because they're mean. There's a reason why even _talks_ of Oracle acquiring Sun Microsystems already resulted in countless Sun talents resigning. Read about Oracle and related articles on e.g. Wikipedia. Oracle are no Microsoft, but they are still not nice by any stretch of the imagination. They are one of those megalomaniac companies that are just creepy.


----------

